# help with pics



## peuguot (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi folks

can't seem to see any of the pics on the forum, do I need to change any of the settings, thanks


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

probably your browser settings, try another browser if you have one


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Stub said:


> probably your browser settings, try another browser if you have one


it's not a browsers settings , this forum has the problems to load pictures on IE,


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=263517


----------



## peuguot (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks folks

changed compatability view settings in Tools, all OK now, can't seem to use SMILIES though is this another settting?


----------

